# My boss complimented me publicly (?)



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

:um I can hardly believe it; my boss complimented me in front of about 10 people! I was so dumbfounded I just sat there and didn't utter a word or even change my facial expression!

I'll bet she thinks I'm odd! (Of course, it is true--I am odd!) :hide 

:lol :b 

Star


----------



## jauggy (Oct 9, 2005)

Good work!! :banana


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

That's Cool leilanistar!! :boogie :boogie


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

*Thanks!*

Thank you both for you posts! :lol You made me smile this morning!

Star :thanks


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

That's wonderful. :banana


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Thank you GhostGurl,

I think this is the very first time any of my bosses anywhere has said anything positive to me! I mean it!

I work soooooooo hard and struggle sooooooooo hard to be a better teacher and not be a slave to my SA.

It's nice to know I did one little thing right, and if I did one little thing right--so can you--my dear SA friends! :banana 

Star :thanks :sas :thanks :sas


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

...and please everyone --never underestimate the power of your posts, your listening, and your wisdom and thoughts...

Now that my mom has Alzheimer's Disease (she used to be my personal _cheerleader_) I really really need you guys and just even a simple comment or post makes all the difference in the world to me and makes me want to try even harder to live a better life with SA.

You matter to me/us!

Star


----------



## ott (Aug 2, 2005)

Good work, I'm sure it was well deserved :yes


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

ott said:


> Good work, I'm sure it was well deserved :yes


Thank you, Ott!

Star :lol :banana :thanks


----------

